# Greetings from the US



## mjohnson (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello, my family have decided to move to Australia. We feel that it will be a cleaner, better place to raise our two young children. With that said, logistically getting there is the real issue. Can we go there on an extended vacation and wait for our visas approval? Or do we really have to wait here? Also, if we hire an agent to help us, what's the typical turn around for approval? Were both in our early 30's and our health is good. Don't do any drugs at all, ect. We want to get out of the US as soon as possible, things are just getting really bad here. 
Then we see the cost of houses out there (which what's posted online seems like the values are very high for what you're actually getting), and leads us to ask if we can build our own. My husband is a builder here in the US and currently builds all of our own stuff here. Which saves us a lot of money! Lol. Does Australia allow a land owner to build there own house like the us?

We also do not want to live in the city. We like rural areas within 30 mins to a small community that will have the basics. That's what we have currently here. We would like western side, however it does look extremely populated around Perth. So we'd likely look at outskirts away from Perth. 

Then I question working. Can I run my company from there with my cell phone and transfer my money into my au bank account? Cause that would be perfect! At least for the interim while the legals are finalized to sell my company.

My husband is a home inspector here for buyers. Do you guys have houses inspected when you purchase? Can you get business licenses to have your own company living out there? I'm also a photographer, providing portraits and nature photography currently. 

Sorry so long, but we have a lot of questions and need to take all these things into consideration. 

And lastly, WHO is a good agent to help us quickly? Someone who's not going to mess things up. Lol. 

Regards,
Mary


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi Mary I'm sure u and ur family will love it here we have a great country and it's a wonderful place to raise a family. I can't answer all ur questions (so many lol!) but I can tell u that yes u can build ur own home . But it does get listed on the title deed (in Queensland anyway) and u have to declare it when u sell in future (again I only no about qld) yes we also have jobs for house building inspectors for when people buy houses. In qld people almost never but a house without getting it inspected for both pest and building. These inspectors often take photos to go with their reports so there u go, jobs for both of u! Good luck with ur visas and we look forward to welcoming u to the land down under!


----------



## mjohnson (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad to hear that! He's the most highly sought after inspector this side of our state. Very friendly and knowledgable, so people like that. When purchasing a house there, do the inspectors work under the state? Or each there own business owner? Thanks for your info!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like he will have no problems here. Each inspector in qld has their own business and u get a lot if referrals from friendly real estates and good to link up with a qualified pest inspector as well or better still get qualified in both areas and double ur income


----------

